
The NoFail programming language - laurentlb
https://github.com/laurentlb/NoFail
======
vbrandl
I'm not quite sure if this is a joke or not.

Providing a flexible syntax for structuring the code _might_ be a nice thing.
But stuff like silently ignoring typos in variable names or evaluating terms
by interpreting the amount of spaces instead of mathematical rules seems to be
a really, _really_ bad idea. Also using error codes instead of exceptions or
something like the `Result` type in Rust also seems to be a bad idea. The
language should force the programmer to handle errors in a correct way instead
of making it optional.

------
janesconference
No implementation = joke.

